# Dog saved from frozen lake is a rescue



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh poor biscuit! And what a wonderful rescue, I am so proud. I wonder if he is thinking about taking her


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

That poor dog! I'm so glad they managed to get her off the ice! I hope she gets a great home after all she's gone through...


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Poor girl...Bless all you wonderful people who do rescues. I hope this is the end of poor Biscuit's troubles and she gets adopted into a wonderful family soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor Baby*

Poor Baby. so glad she was rescued again!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Awe, its a great pyrenees! I could not hear the volume, but a picture is more than a thousand words...


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Marie i wish you could hear it too. she was in rescue, in a foster home but somehow got away from the foster. while she was gone she was hit by a car, then suddenly turned up on that frozen lake. so, they are going to have surgery done and get her fixed up and ready to go - when she is she'll be available for adoption again.

poor girl, the defeated look she has on before they get her breaks my heart.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a gorgeous girl and I hope she gets her furever home and will be ok from the surgery.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I AM SURE she will get a great home as I drive transports for this rescue in Indianapolis, Jane Rose is one great lady. I have had several of her big fluffy dogs for "sleepovers" as they are passing through PA on their way to their new homes. She temp fostered for me last year and at that time she had 14 dogs at her house. 
Thank goodness for the Fire department rescue squad, guess it was pretty scary.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

That's great to hear!


----------

